# Survival tin



## theuksurvivalist (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi
What in your survival tins?.
the uk survivalist


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

theuksurvivalist said:


> Hi
> What in your survival tins?.
> the uk survivalist


Elaborate, on 'tins', thanks.


----------



## theuksurvivalist (Feb 4, 2010)

is in your personal survival tin that you carry on you.
the uk survivalist


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bob,

I think he means a mini-tin (like Sucrets or Altoids) filled with survival gear like a couple of fishing hooks, lines, sinkers, bandaids, compass, knife, signal-mirror, "bear-banger", etc.

My "survival-tin" is my Jeep (2) which is loaded with all those kinds of items and a winch on the front of each one with recovery-gear, clothing, food, shovels, backpacks, winter-gear, etc.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Altoids !!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Altoids !!


I ate all of mine!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I ate all of mine!


I was at one time addicted to the damn things !! and saved empty tins to make little survival packets...when I threw them away I had at least a couple hundred of the dame things...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My survival tin is actually a S.S. Nalgene bottle. They are wide mouthed and you can fit an orienteering compass in it(Sylva Starter). It also contains: matches, striker, swiss army knife, titanium spoon, small Tylenol pack, small multi tool, Bic Pen, (ziplock bag with birthday size candles, chapstick, small bick lighter, alcohal wipes, small hand soap and bandaids), Mini Mag Lite(double A batteries) 2 spare aa bats., reading glasses, water purification tablets, space blanket and a whistle with attached compass. I also put a North American Arms 22lr 5 shot pistol in when I travel. There is a little room left and I would be open to any suggestions.

I chose the S.S. Bottle because you can boil water in it or cook food in it all the bottles contents will fit in my pockets and it will work as a water bottle.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Sail,

Something that you would want to do with your MiniMag is take it completely apart and then apply petroleum jelly to all the seals and moving parts. Then, as you are putting the MiniMag back together, use die-electric grease (common-name: SparkPlug grease) and spread a little on the positive and negative ends of the batteries.

Doing those two things will keep the batteries "fresh" and the chances of the battery exploding is minimized. Also, the petroleum jelly keeps the aluminum housing and seals from oxidizing.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a few tins that hold the bare necessities. Also did something similar to Sailaway except I used a mini Kelley Kettle. Thanks for the tip on the batteries NaeKid!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Great battery tip Naekid, never considdered that. That's the beauty of this site, all of our heads are better than one.


----------



## cranky1 (Oct 9, 2008)

the nalgene bottle is a good idea


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

sailaway said:


> My survival tin is actually a S.S. Nalgene bottle. They are wide mouthed and you can fit an orienteering compass in it(Sylva Starter). It also contains: matches, striker, swiss army knife, titanium spoon, small Tylenol pack, small multi tool, Bic Pen, (ziplock bag with birthday size candles, chapstick, small bick lighter, alcohal wipes, small hand soap and bandaids), Mini Mag Lite(double A batteries) 2 spare aa bats., reading glasses, water purification tablets, space blanket and a whistle with attached compass. I also put a North American Arms 22lr 5 shot pistol in when I travel. There is a little room left and I would be open to any suggestions.
> 
> I chose the S.S. Bottle because you can boil water in it or cook food in it all the bottles contents will fit in my pockets and it will work as a water bottle.


DAMMMMMMMMN! that beats my Prince Albert can full of crap!
I carry my bottle anyway so its not a stretch to fill it with my goodies!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got one of the Survival Tin unopened from Coghlan. However, I only carry on me is my Survival Keychain that I made. On a 18000lb carabiner: Mini flashlight, fire striker, 8ft 550 paracord, large p38 with the spoon on it, swiss victorian, whistle compass thermomter combo, air pressure gauge, 2 sided clip, fingernail clippers, 5ft snare wire, and 25usd in small bills. If something were to happen, I could use it to get to my vehicle or home and then have the luxuries there. In my vehicle I've got a small carry bag of more than 3 days survival, along with a short term military issue surgical kit. I drive minivan and have bottles of water and other useful supplies stashed in cubby holes and crammed under seats.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought a couple of those tins from Countycom.com since my wife never remembered to save me her Altoids container. I did put a fire steel and a few odds and ins in one and put it in a pocket of my fishing vest. The other is still empty and sitting on a shelf.

I got to thinking (which is always dangerous)... "do I really want one of those tins shifting around in a pocket?" And if you wrap tape around it, or paracord, how hard is that if you want something from inside?

I settled on a piece of aircraft cable that allows me to string several "tools" that are readily available and that I have found to actually to be useful on a daily basis and fits in my left pants pocket. Those include a short steel "widgey" pry bar, tweezers, a flat plastic whistle, a P38 can opener, a micro-light, and a bottle opener. Coupled with my Leatherman 'Micro" and my Benchmade folder, I can do a lot of stuff.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, and if I am out traipsing around, I usually carry a Maxpedition 'Monsoon" sling pack with a nalgene bottle, Gerber folding wood saw, fire starting stuff, compass, tactical light, Gore-Tex rain jacket, gloves, stocking hat and whatever else I stuff in it depending on what I'm doing. Even fits in an urban environment.

Hope my UK cousin finds that helpful. (Ancestors from Lincolnshire, btw)


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Memorys*

A survival kit in a band aid box ?

That brings back memorys.

I carried one around 50 yars ago when I was a Boy Scout !


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

BillM said:


> A survival kit in a band aid box ?
> 
> That brings back memorys.
> 
> I carried one around 50 yars ago when I was a Boy Scout !


I had a neckerchief slide made from a 35mm film canister that held first-aid and survival stuff. Order of the Arrow - Koo Koo Ka Hoo!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I had a neckerchief slide made from a 35mm film canister that held first-aid and survival stuff. Order of the Arrow - Koo Koo Ka Hoo!


I like that, I am teaching my bear den Be Ready (the old what to do in an emergency acheivment) may have to add that. We are working on the Emergency preparedness award.

What stuff did you have in there?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been thinking about building another survival tin using a WWII mess kit, that I can stow in a small bvug out back pack.:scratch


----------



## pickledprepper (Nov 3, 2011)

*Top 100 items gone FIRST in a looming disaster*

Howdy fellow preppers! Just stumbled onto this site today, so it's nice to meet you. I just finished compiling and posting the list "The top 100 items gone first in a disaster" on my website/blog at Getting Self-Sufficient

Please visit and save for future articles. You can also follow my tweets on Twitter. My name is *"Pickledpreppers"*. I know, clever right?? You might even get a free shirt!!

Happy preparing to you and your families. Remember to seek out "Like-Minded" people to surround yourselves with. We will need that.

Peace,

Jeff - *Getting Self-Sufficient*


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

lefty said:


> I like that, I am teaching my bear den Be Ready (the old what to do in an emergency acheivment) may have to add that. We are working on the Emergency preparedness award.
> 
> What stuff did you have in there?


There were several band-aids. A micro-container of some disinfectant. A small "bundle" of wooden matches with heads dipped in paraffin. I think there was also a small "button" compass. Its been a long time!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> There were several band-aids. A micro-container of some disinfectant. A small "bundle" of wooden matches with heads dipped in paraffin. I think there was also a small "button" compass. Its been a long time!


Thanks we may just have to make one of those.


----------



## vesper (Apr 24, 2011)

I use a plain brown zippered "cosmetic" pouch. Fits in the bottom of my purse, not in the way... 
Baggie with bandaids alchohol wipes, cotton balls, moleskin, neosporin packets ~a few each benadryl, tylenol, asprin, dramamine and tummy meds.
bobbin of dental floss, 
keychain lighter
bits of wire, string and folded tape in a baggie.
sharp folding scissors.
needles, safetypins , bobby pins and a few paper clips in needle case.
Handi-helper multi tool
mini Swiss army knife 
super glue
led flashlight
2 AA batteries
mini Stanley knife
tweezers
small bic lighter
small measuring tape
Carmex lip balm, makes good emergency fuel or lubricant as well.
2G sd card with password protected files of all important docs and some family pics, in plastic case, wrapped in foil, then ductape.

Much of this stuff, I use on an almost daily basis, being the resident Girlscout at work....


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried the altoids tin and found it too small. I found a zippered hard sided pouch that measures: 3"wide x 4.25" long by 1.125" (expandable to 1.375"). My grandson and I just built 9 of them. He will give them as Christmas gifts this year. It was a pleasure to work with him on this project. I was amazed at how he could imagine a problem and then work at finding a solution.

On the bottom we started with some assorted fishing hooks. To keep them organized we taped them between two pieces of clear tape.
We added two razor blades. 1 single edge and one utility blade.
Assorted split shot.
small prepackaged hydrocortizone cream.
small prepackaged antibiotic ointment.
buttons
bobbin of dental floss
bobbin of 10# fishing line
25 feet of 20# FISHING LINE
Thread
Sail cloth needle
sewing needle
curved sewing needle
moist wipe
salt packet
two packets of sugar
water purifacation tablets
3 feet of aluminum foil
Fire steel
strike anywhere matches
mini bic lighter
condom (for a water container)
section of a hacksaw blade
duct tape wrapped around a credit card size piece of plastic.
dryer lint (fire starter)
tweezer
small swiss army knife
freznel lense
button compass
1 piece of candy 
plastic tooth picks
2 sandwich baggies
instructions on a small piece of paper
small pencil
Electical tape wrapped aroun the zipper
Two large rubber bands around the case.
Straw that was cut down.
Aspirin
Tylenol
band aids 3
butterflies 2
knuckle band aid
p38 can opener
hair pins 2
safety pins 3


----------



## godisnum1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I adopted my PSK from this website...
TEOTWAWKI Blog: Altoids Pocket Survival Tin
I have most all of the things listed, with a couple little additions and changes of my own.

Mine is different because I have my whole kit inside of an extra saw sheath that I got from Ultimate Survival Technologies. Inside there I have a 1 liter whirlpak (for purifying water), a steel multi-tool card, a LightMyFire Swedish FireSteel 2.0 (Army model), and my CRKT tin.

Inside my tin I have my Ritter RSK Mk-k neck knife, two ranger bands, 6 Tinder-Quik tabs, 4 large safety pins, a 14mm British oil-filled compass (being shipped to me from the UK now), a micro fishing kit (with 13 feet of braided Spiderwire, split shots, swivel clips, and two small jigs), a 5/8 dram glass vial to keep Berkley Crappie Bites for fishing, a Stream Nano Light, 4 wrapped 1lb nails, a fresnel lens, and a small waterproof pill capsule with 6 Aquamira chlorine dioxide tablets.

I still have a couple little things to add to it, including some cordage and a needle & kevlar thread. That's about it though. I've probably spent well over $50 on it all, primarily because I have to buy things in full packages. But my buddy's daughter wants a PSK for her birthday (I think she's like 11), so I may donate some of my extras to try to put together her own little kit.

Bran <><


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine for sure has vit, C drops, as well as carb cakes for hard times,
:flower::flower:


----------

